# Just smoked some moldy weed: a report ITT



## honeybear (Jul 14, 2008)

well this started awhile back in april/may-ish when i picked up this bit of bud. what i didnt know about it was that it was really wet, so i just left it in its sealed container for a day or two. i come back and i look at it wondering, wow, did my weed just go uber on me and grow _more_ trichromes?! :batman:

after intense scrutiny, i say, **** it! i then smoke my other buddha :joint:

i throw the bunk weed into a fresh ziplock, ZIPPED, and then forgot about it in my fridge... until now!

after being low and dry for far too long, i have decided to take the plunge :bong2:

as of 20 mins, im feeling kinda of like this :lama:

ill let you guys know if my lungs collapse! (or if any other moldy weed horror stories occurs to yours truly! i will, though, be water curing the bud shortly, never fear)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 14, 2008)

lol,molds not good to inhale.let us know if you get sick


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't advise smoking mold. There are some deadly strains of mold.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

he hasnt been back to update...i hope hes ok.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

if youre willin to risk dying of inhalation of mold just to get high....id say its time to quit smokin weed.i'd never put my life in danger just to get a 2 hour high....NEVER. i was amazed when i read this


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 15, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> if youre willin to risk dying of inhalation of mold just to get high....id say its time to quit smokin weed.i'd never put my life in danger just to get a 2 hour high....NEVER. i was amazed when i read this


or at least grab a can of spraypaint or somthing(which i really dont advise either)anything but mold....that stuff can give you crotch-rot !!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

yea,it definitly has bad news written all over it.ive grown mushroom in the past and i dint like even keeping any contaminated jars in my house.as soon as i seen mold,they hit the dumpster.mold can be very harmful when inhaled through the air..much less smoked


----------



## Tater (Jul 15, 2008)

I could understand smoking some bud and then finding out after that it was contaminated.  But to purposefully smoke bud that is known to be moldy? EDIT  You might not get an infectious disease but do you really want to risk it?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

molds? yeech  was it sour?


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a freind get very very sick from smokin mold...she now has farmer lung from it...good luck and let us know how your doing


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 15, 2008)

i smoked some moldy weed back in the day before i knew any better...my lungs havent been the same since.every rip i take now is an ordeal i cough my a.. off, it sucks. you should have posted this b4 u smoked it...maybe then we could have talked you out of it.i hope you didnt smoke to much


----------



## lyfr (Jul 15, 2008)

......and they were never heard from again.  thanks for the info all, i did not know you could get permanent damage from it.  i've heard you can make iso out of it but luckily i havent had to make the choice.  i think i would just throw it away, but i've never been there so hard to say!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

This thread is better then the Urine thread. lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 15, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> This thread is better then the Urine thread. lol


WOW.... WAS'NT HERE FOR THAT ONE....DARE I ASK ? PEE PEE ??????????


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 15, 2008)

So the fire doesn't kill the spores?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

SQUEEF MONKEY said:
			
		

> WOW.... WAS'NT HERE FOR THAT ONE....DARE I ASK ? PEE PEE ??????????


 

Growing with uring think that was it .


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

SQUEEF MONKEY said:
			
		

> WOW.... WAS'NT HERE FOR THAT ONE....DARE I ASK ? PEE PEE ??????????


 


Hear is the thread this should make you laugh. ..lol

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28231&highlight=urine


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

wouldnt let me check it out bud,was it mis pasted on there?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

are you talkin about the thread when the topic of using human urine as an additive came up?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> are you talkin about the thread when the topic of using human urine as an additive came up?


 

Yep you got it. lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW...so he's still not back??? i hope 'ems doin' alright, i'd hate to hear of the first death from marijuana.?...but anyways i was wondering if mites/webs that occur from spider mite infestation is as harmful as mold and fungus..??? and what's the options if your harvest is cursed with these tiny mites and webs???


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> WOW...so he's still not back??? i hope 'ems doin' alright, i'd hate to hear of the first death from marijuana.?...but anyways i was wondering if mites/webs that occur from spider mite infestation is as harmful as mold and fungus..??? and what's the options if your harvest is cursed with these tiny mites and webs???


 


Thats good question bro might have to post a thread dedicated to it. So the pro green thumbers can help.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 15, 2008)

i wonder,
would making budder and eating it be very bad? (surely it couldn't be as bad as smoking it)

*i've never cooked with it personally.. always wanted to though.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

ive had outdoor crops with them webs on them.i just pulled them off,ive had plants with the white spots all over the leaves also.i noticed that the buds that had them webs originally on them had more of a sour smell to them after i dryed and cured  em..they were from bagseed but they smoked good and tasted good.i didnt get sick from smokin it or anything,but i wouldnt rate that anywhere near mold...molds a whole nother level. (i.m.o.) my uncles friend was growing mushrooms and had found some mold forming in one of his jars so he just tossed it in the corner of  of a cabinet.6 months later he started getting very sick,well to make a long story short,he ended up opening up the cabinet and noticed he had left a contaminated jar in there  from his "mycology project",after he disposed of it,his flu systems stopped and so far hes been good ever since,but either way..molds serious.-peace


----------



## Tater (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah mold can mess you up.  You could possibly even die from being exposed to certain types of mold.    And tn_toker420 his death wouldn't be attributed to smoking marijuana, but to injesting mold and being a..... I'll let you insert whichever word you like there


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 16, 2008)

You're right tater...But i'm sure if word ever got out pertaining to this subject, It would be the weed's fault...I'm sure, but we all do know he's a watchamacallit...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> You're right tater...But i'm sure if word ever got out pertaining to this subject, It would be the weed's fault...I'm sure, but we all do know he's a watchamacallit...


 
Your so right bro. They blame MJ as the main cause. lol


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

hey you still alive bro? Mold is very nasty stuff indeed, just breathing in spores can do so much damage, believe me. I lived in a house at uni that had a bathroom covered in mold and it took most of the year until the landlord did anything about it. Don't know how smoking it effects the spores, but ouch thats gotta be a harsh smoke!


----------



## honeybear (Jul 17, 2008)

lol guys, thanks for wondering if I was still breathing!

(scary story actually, was workin at the pool watching all these ******* little punks swim around and act like bitches to each other, from my POV anyway, and this one girl had to get pulled out cuz she was almost drowning! had to call EMS and everything. was intense cuz i was the first responder >.<)

yeah, after i blazed in my bubbler with the suspicious dank, ive been A OK. actually, was kinda thinkin about doin it tonight lol! :hitchair:

the many worried responses has changed my mind otherwise! 

and it smoked fine! didnt taste shabby, one hit and i was mad lit. only smoked a very small bowl. but water curing away as i type. hmm... pics of mystery bud uploading tonight


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

hey i'm really glad to hear from ya...I had an entirely different picture in my head than that lol...But you're ok and that's all that matters, other than you staying away from the fungus!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 18, 2008)

yo man good to hear you ok and all!!! After that water cure I woulda said it'd be fine so smoke away bro smoke away! As long as it don't taste bad and make your lungs sore. It doesn't sound like its too bad.

Was this street green or home grown?


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 19, 2008)

> but anyways i was wondering if mites/webs that occur from spider mite infestation is as harmful as mold and fungus..??? and what's the options if your harvest is cursed with these tiny mites and webs???



I would just pull em off, and I have heard that the silk in the web burns at a higher temp, and can damage your throat or lungs. Other than that I don't think it can be bad "chemically".


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

honeybear said:
			
		

> lol guys, thanks for wondering if I was still breathing!
> 
> (scary story actually, was workin at the pool watching all these ******* little punks swim around and act like bitches to each other, from my POV anyway, and this one girl had to get pulled out cuz she was almost drowning! had to call EMS and everything. was intense cuz i was the first responder >.<)
> 
> ...


 





It's alive . lol       I so glad your ok bro.


----------



## CaliWizard (Jul 22, 2008)

back in the day i found the biggest bud i had ever seen in my moms room. i pinched that thing for months, literally. until she found it and made a big deal. she said she hadnt smoked it because it was moldy ,,, i thought it was just some bomb looking weed .... it got me higher than ever, but i always remember this weight in my lungs after smoking it. never affected me in the long run though.


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 10, 2008)

Talk about back in the day.   When I started smoking herb back in 67 or so basically it was either Mexican or Columbian that we bought by the pound.   I believe the old days these pounds were pressed together with Coka Cola, or some sort of liquid.    Plus very rarely did this "swag" have a nice smell.   It was usually different variations of mold that made up the smell of these classic "dirt weeds".   So with that in mind, I probably smoked some form of mold from 67 to about mid 70's.   Then is when I first smoked Hawaiian grown cannabis too.   Herbs with the names like "*Golden Voice*", "*Elephant Weed*", "*Maui Wowie*", "*Kona Gold*", "*Puna Butter*", "Kauai Electric".

  I gotta laugh when I think back to the days of buying a pound of Columbian. It cost somewhere in the neighborhood of $400.00 US Dollars.   Pretty cheap by today's standards, but a quarter pound of that Columbian pound is gonna be straight up _seeds_!!!!   Just think, all those seeds and all that mold...and I'm still kicking!!!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

this thread is kinda old.sorry


----------



## honeybear (Dec 10, 2008)

Puna bud said:
			
		

> Talk about back in the day.   When I started smoking herb back in 67 or so basically it was either Mexican or Columbian that we bought by the pound.   I believe the old days these pounds were pressed together with Coka Cola, or some sort of liquid.    Plus very rarely did this "swag" have a nice smell.   It was usually different variations of mold that made up the smell of these classic "dirt weeds".   So with that in mind, I probably smoked some form of mold from 67 to about mid 70's.   Then is when I first smoked Hawaiian grown cannabis too.   Herbs with the names like "*Golden Voice*", "*Elephant Weed*", "*Maui Wowie*", "*Kona Gold*", "*Puna Butter*", "Kauai Electric".
> 
> I gotta laugh when I think back to the days of buying a pound of Columbian. It cost somewhere in the neighborhood of $400.00 US Dollars.   Pretty cheap by today's standards, but a quarter pound of that Columbian pound is gonna be straight up _seeds_!!!!   Just think, all those seeds and all that mold...and I'm still kicking!!!




haha thats legendary. im beginning to believe that mold isnt necessarily "bad" for you when smoked because the reaction of the burning plant material plus oxygen/kerosene should neutralize anything harmful at least in smoke form...

still wouldnt recommend smoking mold to anyone though


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> this thread is kinda old.sorry



it is but i don't see why that should matter. if someone else has something to add then why not. personally i'd rather that than have about 100 threads on the same subject lol


----------



## honeybear (Dec 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yo man good to hear you ok and all!!! After that water cure I woulda said it'd be fine so smoke away bro smoke away! As long as it don't taste bad and make your lungs sore. It doesn't sound like its too bad.
> 
> Was this street green or home grown?



hey missed this question, but it was street green picked up off a dealer i know. 

soooo moral of my summer tale: remove product from the original crappy sandwich bag and place into a more airtight container to avoid icky MOLD


----------



## sdog (Sep 23, 2009)

I tried some tonight. I vaporized it. And surely was set back on my butt. Don't know if it was oxygen deprivation or a buzz. But the hazardous mold part rings true   thanks


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 23, 2009)

DO NOT SMOKE MOLDY WEED!!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33627


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 24, 2009)

sdog said:
			
		

> I tried some tonight. I vaporized it. And surely was set back on my butt. Don't know if it was oxygen deprivation or a buzz. But the hazardous mold part rings true thanks



Wait you *purposely* tried this, only to find out if you would get sick?:holysheep: 

I hope no one suggests cutting off a Finger or such.

Best Wishes
"P"


----------

